# 1 Receiver - 2 Televisions



## ronikh (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello guys,
I have a receiver called Kathrein UFS 910 HD connected to a TV by HDMI.

https://www.mascom.de/uploads/tx_commerce/20210089_UFS910sw_rueckseite.jpg

I have another TV in another room and i would like to be able to see there exactly what i am seeing in the TV connected to the receiver.
Is there any device (I preffer Wireless) that can let me do that?

Thanks.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe some thing like this
http://sewelldirect.com/Sewell-HDMI-1x2-Splitter-v13b.asp?utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc

EDIT:

Or this even http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FMJLQC/?tag=tec06d-20


Just do searches for HDMI Splitter you find loads lol.


----------



## ronikh (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks good. Is there any wireless solution? Thanks


----------



## theonedub (Jan 31, 2012)

I was looking for a wireless splitter last year, but couldn't find anything. I did hear a lot of bad things about simple passive splitters like the one in the Amazon link above. I ended up going the wired route and picked this *active *splitter from Monoprice: 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=8204&seq=1&format=2

Works absolutely flawlessly.


----------



## ronikh (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, very helpful.
Do you think that the HDMI cable length can be a problem? (About 15 meters to the other TV)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 31, 2012)

With that splitter I am using a 45ft (~14m) cable with no pixelation, shimmers, or other artifacts (I overestimated the length I actually needed ).


----------

